# Odyssey White Hot Fang



## Durango (Apr 1, 2011)

Bought this putter online and it turned up today. Went out to the course and my putting feels so much better now. I'd been really struggling to hole anything of note and my lag putting was pretty inconsistent. First hole I holed a 30 footer, most puts had a real chance to drop and my lag putting was far superior to normal. Really good adition to my bag I reckon.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 1, 2011)

I just butchered one over the last couple of days, chopped it, added weigh and a 2thumb grip, I'll let you know how it performs!


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been using the very similar F7 (soooo upside Starship Enterprise) for a year now. Previously had the 2 ball DFX (the black insert). The newer putter is a big improvement in my opinion, particularly on long putts.


----------



## GMan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the Fang and feel much more confident on putts within six feet. It's much easier to make a committed stroke when you are sure you are properly aligned! My lag putting has improved  a lot too.


----------



## drawboy (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had mine a season and a half and it shows no signs of losing it's position, it's the best putter I have ever owned bar none. Great from distance and super reliable from 6 feet. If you haven't tried one yet then what are you waiting for? Give one a go soon, you will not regret it.


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol. 

Unless it's me, and I just couldn't get on with it.

Glad that my old putter is working so well for you. At least it is now loved and cared for.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm actually standing over mine thinking it sits shut, I may have put the grip on squint. I'll have to take it off and start again.

tc


----------



## TheClaw (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently this putter has been flying out the shops since Luke Donald's been on fire 

Might get one


----------



## drawboy (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol. 

Unless it's me, and I just couldn't get on with it.

Glad that my old putter is working so well for you. At least it is now loved and cared for.
		
Click to expand...

I treat it better than the kids Hapless.


----------

